# looking to shave some weight



## wesleyk (Oct 24, 2006)

I ride a 2002 bainchi EV XL2 with the stock campy daytona groupo and ksyrium sl wheelset. I love my frame and know it is super light but feel the groupo is weighing it down. Right know the bike weighs in at 18 llbs and would like it to go sub 16. Would upgrading to campy record make enough difference to drop the dough. I'd appreciate some ideas on how to compete with those 15llb race bikes that all the million dollar riders are rolling! Thanks!


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

campy daytona??? what the duece is that....

asking if dropping the dough is worth it is much more of an opinion...that said it's better to work off ur own opinion than everyone's here...who will tell u everything from "u have to drill holes in ur chainrings if u want to go faster" to "u might as well ride a 60's vintage bike, the technology doesn't make a difference".

couple major points...
1. wheels, and rotating weight make the most difference and will be felt the most.
2. parts that are changed for a different feel...ie stem length/rise, fork and rake...will all be more noticeable to get the bike to feel how u want it to...whether that be more nimble or more cruiser-style. these difference are much noticed much more often and will make u enjoy ur bike a lot more
3. '07 record is sweeeeeeeeeeeet....but expensive


obviously changing to record will make a huge difference. you have to decide whether or not it's worth the cash ur considering dropping. 

without knowing what the duece daytona components are i can't really comment further.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

what year are those ksyriums wheels- if they're from 2002 or 2003 they're heavy- probably reliable, but heavy. You can drop a decent amount of weight w/out breaking the bank by switching wheels. Or you can drop a serious amount of weight by spending a lot of money on wheels.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Superlight compared to what? 18 pounds complete is pretty good for real-world light.

Depending upon size that frame probably weighs 1200gm; respectable for sure but all of those CR-1's are a pound or more less on frame / fork.

Another pound or so for the groupset, and another for the wheels.

CTracer, come on, get with the campy! Daytona is Centaur. 

And what do you mean, would record be "worth the difference to drop the dough?" What are you trying to do? Is $1,500, or whatever, worth a pound and some bling? If so do it, if not, don't. 

Trust me, you will NOT feel 1-2 lbs of difference.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

ohhhhhhh....well centaur i know!!!

i disagree, you'll be able to feel the difference of a pound...this will, however, be very slight, and pretty much only be felt while heavily accelerating...but u will feel it.


----------



## rodel (Jul 23, 2006)

American Classic 350's with Conti light tubes with Continental Ultra's will drop serious weight for not oo much$. The wheels can be had cheap on ebay. The tires and tubes are also cheap but from probikekit.com
This is rotating weight and will be a noticeable improvement, this set up has held up great for me over some rough, glass strewn roads. The Vittori Diamante ProLite's are also light as are the Veloflex Pave's. My Conti's have held up well though YMMV.
Rodel


----------



## wesleyk (Oct 24, 2006)

My wheelset is fine its the 2005 ksyrium ssl and I disagree about the whole not to notice a pound or two and an 18 llb bike is great but a 16 is better especially on hour+ climbs. Ive just read some threads of guys with the same frame who have them down to 15 and some change and was wondering if anyone knew how much weight difference record is from the daytona seeing that there is not much info on the net about the daytona. I guess I can just go off of the info on centaur. Thanks for the advise


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

Your gonna have to give us a clue on the the specific parts outside the group yoou have on your bike. I've been putting my bike on a diet too. You say your wheelset is fine but have you weighed them yet? I bet you can shave 300+ grams by changing out the wheels.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If 1+ hour climbs are what you are concerned about, then the wheels are where you want to look first. Like someone else posted, the AC sprint 350 wheels will drop a half pound off your Ksyrium SL's. They are great wheels, but the K's are no lightweights. Again, some light tubes in the 60g range will drop another 100g off the stock tubes that were likely used. For tires, I would look at the Veloflex Pave/Black tires. Coming in at ~180g, they will likely shave a bunch of weight off what came stock. Again, these are assumpions since I don't know what brand tire/tube you are using. But to drop a pound in the wheels/tires would be a bigger benefit in climbing than dropping a pound off of comonents such as the seatpost, bars, or cranks. Rotating weight is where you should look for acceleration and climbing.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Rotating weight is where you should look for acceleration and climbing.


I'm not expert enough to have an opionion, but so the OP knows this is a disputed position, if you do a search. Some people make the "rotating weight" argument, others claim that the speeds a bicycle reaches aren't high enough for this to make a difference.

I don't know what to think, except for that now that pro bikes can come in under the UCI limit, many are choosing to opt for heavier, but more aero wheels, often even in mountainous terrain.

None of my wheelsets are any lighter than Ksyriums, so I can't speak from experience.


----------



## wesleyk (Oct 24, 2006)

well im not just a climber, I race in a lot of crits as well as road races and find the ksyriums to be a great all around wheel, not to mention that they exist as my training wheels as well due to their durability. I got them for a sreaming deal and am not interested in changing them out quite yet but i will definatley look into some other wheelsets just to get a broader picture.as far as tubes Im running continental ultra lights and my wheels are continental crand prix 4000's. Anyway I think the outcome is work on the engine, ie. train harder and have sweet victory knowing my bike is a few pounds heavier than the guy who came in second! Im gonna start saving for a new cervelo carbon soloist/ or the R3 not sure which one yet. If I start saving know Ill be able to afford one in 5 more seasons hahaha!!


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't believe people are saying get rid of the K's and buy American Classic wheels. What a joke. Ksyrium's are bomb proof, I've heard nothing but problems from AC wheels. Good luck getting to your target weight, the K's will be better than fine.


----------



## rodel (Jul 23, 2006)

Well now you've heard of something other than problems with the AC's.
As I said YMMV but mine have been great. Of course the 3 sets of Mavics I've got kicking around here have been great too, guess my 180lbs of sprinting and bunny hopping is just easy on wheels. The AC's have been so good that my Mavics ended up on my cross bike. They're holding up fine.
The OP asked about how to drop weight on his current ride. I'n my experience lightening up the rolling stock dramatically improves the ride versus lighter static components and in this case would probably the most cost effective way to drop weight. My AC's were 300$ off the bay as I suggested.


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad you're enjoying the AC's. Too bad so many complaints give them a bad rep.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

ctracer01 said:


> campy daytona??? what the duece is that....


Daytona was the first version of what is now Veloce. I have a full Daytona group on my Univega Modo Volare.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

KaizFJ said:


> Glad you're enjoying the AC's. Too bad so many complaints give them a bad rep.


The complaints were with hubs about 4 years ago. Those issues have been fixed to my knowledge.

Several guys in the Saturday training group I ride with have had spoke and rim issues with Ksyriums. It's not real common but it does happen.


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58881&highlight=american+classic+problem
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38941&highlight=american+classic+problem
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37757&highlight=american+classic+problem
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=36272&highlight=american+classic+problem

I dunno, these issues look a lot more recent than 4 years ago.


----------



## 53x12 (Apr 9, 2004)

if you want to drop weight and get to 15 pounds, record is a great place to start. ibut to get there, it going to cost! you have to watch every part. I would consider switching out the brakes to zero gravitys (150 gram savings). and the new cassettes are in the 200 gram range (60 gram savings). is your fork light? an easton slx is sub 300 grams! (125 grams) even if you already have a full carbon fork, many come in at 425 grams or so. do the math, this is about 3/4 of a pound in these few parts.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*18lds was light maybe 3-4 yrs ago....*

To me, "real world light" as you call it is roughly 16.5lbs.
Lots of CF and aluminum bike can come in around here that weight with nothing exotic. IMO, a nice light road bike starts 15lbsand under with most at 15.5 and under. Exotic light or Weight Weenie light in sub 14lbs.

"Show bikes" or what I feel are really not everyday durable rides are under the 12.5lb mark.

I think I have hit a nice balance of durable and ww light @ 13.5lbs

If you think 18lbs is light, my MTB with Disc brakes and UST wheels is 19.34lbs
If I put some lighter Tune/ZTR wheels on there, I am looking at 18.32lbs with NO crazy light parts!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Give my a complete list of all the parts so I can help. Record might help depending on your currect parts, but Chrous might do it.

Mavic K's are heavy, but durable. Lighter wheels will probaly be needed.
Now it comes down to your ste, seatpost, saddle, cassette, chainrings and tires/tubes.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

KaizFJ said:


> I can't believe people are saying get rid of the K's and buy American Classic wheels. What a joke. Ksyrium's are bomb proof, I've heard nothing but problems from AC wheels. Good luck getting to your target weight, the K's will be better than fine.


I have used the K's. I put three years and about 15000 miles on two sets. They are rock solid wheels. That wasn't the point here. The OP was asking how he could lose weight, and I was suggesting the AC's as an affordable way to do it where it can help. I have some AC's now and have had no problem with them either. Reliability of anything is a crapshot in my opinion most of the time. A big hole rill ruin any wheel. I wasn't saying the K's were bad, rather there is a huge weight savings that can be had replacing them. Check the weight for the K's listed on the website below and you will see they are a tad heavier than mavic lists them at. Great place to lost some weight cheaply. After all this is the "save some weight", not the "best wheel ever made" forum. This site lists actual weight where people have weighed items using digital scales, not a manufacturers claimed weight. 300g is a bunch of weight that can be saved on a wheelset.
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadwheels


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Forget it dirtboy. He has said above that he decided above to lose weight on the body (very smart) instead of the bike. He was really looking for the weight savings from Daytona to Record. Just didn't make his point very clear along the way.


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

spookyload said:


> I have used the K's. I put three years and about 15000 miles on two sets. They are rock solid wheels. That wasn't the point here. The OP was asking how he could lose weight, and I was suggesting the AC's as an affordable way to do it where it can help. I have some AC's now and have had no problem with them either. Reliability of anything is a crapshot in my opinion most of the time. A big hole rill ruin any wheel. I wasn't saying the K's were bad, rather there is a huge weight savings that can be had replacing them. Check the weight for the K's listed on the website below and you will see they are a tad heavier than mavic lists them at. Great place to lost some weight cheaply. After all this is the "save some weight", not the "best wheel ever made" forum. This site lists actual weight where people have weighed items using digital scales, not a manufacturers claimed weight. 300g is a bunch of weight that can be saved on a wheelset.
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadwheels


In definite agreement with you on the fact that this is the "save some weight" forum and not the best wheels forum. However, its still odd to me what some people will do to save a few grams.


----------

